# Quizzler on Fire!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Holy crap! Quiz was on fire today, much like the mountain range directly behind the agility field! We went 4 for 4, earning our Elite Standard title, our first Elite Gambler's leg and a bonus Elite Jumper's leg! We even placed in each round - including a FIRST in Elite Jumpers with some *very nice* distance work (if I may say so myself!) It was super smoky, the Fire Camp was just up the street and SPCA Emergency Animal Rescue Team was staged in same parking lot as the agility trial.

We were both really in sync today. I LOVE when that happens! He's always fun to run, but there's just something extra special when it all falls into place. <3


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats!! You two are an amazing team!! Stay safe up there with all that fire, don't breathe all that smoke in too deeply lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm always unsure when you speak in your dog training tongue but it sounds like you and the amazing Quiz did great. Congrats on all your hard work.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! I'm curious... did you choose Quiz because you were planning to do this kind of obedience work with him or did you get into the obedience and agility thing because Quiz was so well suited for it? Just wondering which came first... chicken or egg?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoooooo, Way to go


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's excellent! Huge congratulations! You have every right to be so proud of him, and yourself!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

BTW, I just saw footage of the wild fires going on .. all I can say in addition to the congrats above is Wow, to have runs that good in those conditions is incredible.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!!! What an amazing job you guys did! =]


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations and working through some SERIOUS distractions! Just goes to show what a great team you two are. He trusts you and vice versa! To many more fabulous Q's!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congrats to you and Quiz! Sounds like a great weekend! Since I just came home from Van Nuys I can attest to how hot and smokey it was.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

mdoats said:


> Congratulations!! I'm curious... did you choose Quiz because you were planning to do this kind of obedience work with him or did you get into the obedience and agility thing because Quiz was so well suited for it? Just wondering which came first... chicken or egg?


I got Quiz b/c I wanted to do performance sports. I wanted an obedience dog with a stellar work ethic. Once I got him, I decided to play in agility, too... and then we said, "May as well!" and started dabbling in all the other stuff: dock jumping, field work, working trials, etc.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I kind of got into this by accident...told the breeder that " I might" be interested in agility... I totally caught the obedience/rally/agility bug. Casey is my partner in crime...eager to please, and happy to spend time with me on these weird activities.
Savour your wonderful connectedness! I've experienced it a few times too, and it is an amazing feeling...really keeps you going at this.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! Quiz is a star! Congrats!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats!! Amazing that you were able to perform so well under such adverse conditions. Be safe.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

A huge congratulations and please stay safe.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks to all.

Fortunately, I live right smack in the middle of the "burbs," far away from any of the mtn. ranges that are on fire. 

It's really scary for those people living alongside or up in the hills. The Station fire alone has already claimed more than 105,000 acres. It doubled in size overnight. It's burning areas that haven't burned in 40+ years, so it's like super fuel for the fire. Sadly, two firefighters lost their lives yesterday when their truck was overrun and forced off a hillside road by flames. Most people are following evacuation orders, but some refuse to leave. Five such people were stuck in a canyon this afternoon, and last I'd heard, rescue crews were unable to reach them. Hopefully they'll remain safe.

Officials estimate they won't achieve containment until Sept. 8th. At one point, they estimated Sept. 15th. It's really bad.

The Pasadena Humane Society is housing hundreds of displaced animals. If you're looking for a good place to donate some funds, they could use them.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Holy cow Stephanie, sorry just now catching up...Quiz is definately on fire, how awesome. I just cannot imagine running under those conditions...
Stay safe out there.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice! Great job, Steph and Quiz!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

how neat. I've been reading all your posts and Quiz sounds like he really has fun doing this.


----------

